# Ottawa Apple Store... you disappoint me.



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I just thought I'd share my recent experience at the Rideau Apple Store in Ottawa. I have to say, I'm flabbergasted, astonished, and quite frankly disappointed.

I've been running my trusty old hackintosh for a few years now, as a stop-gap between my old G5 and my eventual Mac Pro. This week, my hackintosh finally bit the bullet and it was time to upgrade. So I headed over to the Apple Store, excited to make my new Mac Pro purchase with my student discount.

When I got there, I was greeted by a few indoor-touque wearing hipsters as I made my way to the back. The store is huge... dozens and dozens of iPods, iPhones and iPads. Several tables full of laptops. A wall full of iMacs. 

And one lonely Mac Pro. Just one. At the back of the store.

So as I'm making my way to the back of the store, one of the trendy "cool" geniuses asks me if he can help me. I say I'm here to buy a Mac Pro. He says... "so... like... you want a Macbook Pro?". I respond "No... a Mac Pro". He says "Yeah... so what size laptop do you want?". I then have to say "The big tower computer, not the laptop" until he eventually clues in that I'm talking about a Mac Pro... which is only what I said several times.

Anyway... I finally get him to get me the Mac Pro I wanted and he comes back with the little suped up iPhone to help me with my order. I tell him I have the student discount. He quotes me the price without the student discount. I point out that he didn't add the discount, and he "fixes" the issue and tells me my total. Of course, because they are doing this on an iPhone in the middle of the store, I can't see my totals, discounts, etc. And they don't even print a receipt... just email it to me. Ok. Fair enough.

On my way home, I get the email and take a closer look at my receipt, only to find the "student discount" was only $100 instead of the $300 discount listed on the education website. So I call the Rideau Apple Store to find out what I should do. Lo and behold, yet another employee who has never heard of the Mac Pro. She kept asking me "how many inches is the screen?". Sigh.

Now I have to go back within 14 days to get them to fix my education discount and refund me the difference.

Not exactly what I would consider a great experience. I expected more from Apple. Especially when I'm putting out $4000 for a computer. Do the Apple Store employees really not know anything about the Mac Pro?

A7


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

a7mc said:


> I just thought I'd share my recent experience at the Rideau Apple Store in Ottawa. I have to say, I'm flabbergasted, astonished, and quite frankly disappointed.
> 
> I've been running my trusty old hackintosh for a few years now, as a stop-gap between my old G5 and my eventual Mac Pro. This week, my hackintosh finally bit the bullet and it was time to upgrade. So I headed over to the Apple Store, excited to make my new Mac Pro purchase with my student discount.
> 
> ...


Your point is well taken, but let's face it--tower computers are a dying breed. Everyone wants to be mobile these days. Still, would a call to Apple.ca help with respect to these less-than-knowledgeable staff?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'd be calling Apple the moment I got the receipt—and complaining about the quality of the service. I understand Apple's motivations behind the whole suped-up iPhone stuff, but that whole scenario is just plain idiotic.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

On top of calling Apple, send Steve an email as well. [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but whenever I go to one of my local Apple stores, I get someone that is older to help me out.
They seem to be a bit more knowledgeable and care about you, the customer.

I actually had another customer butt in when I was talking to one of the Apple employees about buying an iMac.
I thought that was very rude, but what was worse was the Apple employee tells the customer, that ok, I can multitask....WTF!!

Don't forget about filling out the follow up survey sent from Apple to your email address about your buying experience.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

I had a surprisingly positive experience with Apple salespeople at the Toronto Eaton's Centre location.

I went in, and the place was a complete zoo (the new MacBook Airs were less than a week on the market). Wall to wall people and a line snaking through the middle of the shop floor that was feeding a cloud of roaming cashier/salespeople with those souped up iPod Touches.

I was (after a couple of minutes of wandering) greeted by an Apple store person at least half my age (if not less...) he helped me find some of the small things I was after (mini-displayport to DVI and VGA adapters) and proceeded to ring up my purchases. As he was doing this it turns out that the employer discount I get (about $3 off each adapter - it is equivilent to the edu discount in amount) does not apply in the store. At least it didn't on his souped up iPod Touch unit. The Magic Trackpad did get the discount, but not the adapters (I just checked this morning on the Apple store site - they're both $3 cheaper with the discount online)... it was only $6 - so I decided to pay it. For me getting to the Ottawa store was actually more difficult during a regular week then it was to get to the Eaton's Centre location that week I was in Toronto. Other then the difference in the online price and the in-store price the sales person treated me very well - even taking a couple of minutes to allow me to verify the functionality of an MBA that I had brought with me that I had just resurrected (the only port I couldn't check was the Mini-Display port because I don't have a monitor that supports that connection. Throughout the 10 minutes I interacted with him there were a couple of other customers that he directed to the line or to another assistant. I remained his main focus - I was actually quite impressed with his approach, attention and tone. It greatly improved what was becoming a miserable experience for me (I hate crowds). For the 8 - 10 minutes that we were interacting I was the customer and I was quickly, efficiently and politely communicated with and served. Given the crowd and the noise I was pleasantly surprised.

However - what might be a relevant bit of into for you: On some items it appears that the price in the physical store (with a discount applied) is different. I can't see that being the case with a Mac Pro (and it is disappointing that they'd get confused with your asking after one - I'm sure it is not a big seller for them, but simply verifying with you "you want the tower, yes?" *should* have been all the interaction they needed.) I think that the student discount is similar if not identical in function and amount to the employer discount that I get. 

Let us know how the billing on your MP works out. (I've always found that the price of the refurbs was better for me on those then the discount - but sometimes you want what you want when you want it!


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

In their defence, I wonder how many Mac converts walk in to the store daily, asking for a Mac Pro when they mean a Macbook Pro? I could see it happening quite often.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

a7mc said:


> I just thought I'd share my recent experience at the Rideau Apple Store in Ottawa. I have to say, I'm flabbergasted, astonished, and quite frankly disappointed...
> 
> A7


Yeah that sucks, I hate it when I go to any computer or electronics store and you have to deal with less than knowledgeable staff. In fact I would have to say that most places I go I know more than the staff does, but that is probably because I am getting to be an old fart who has been around the block a few times with technology now and most of the time it is just "kids" working at these places.

All that being said that is why these days I tend to stay out of actual physical stores and buy my "stuff" online unless I am in a real hurry (which was probably the case here for you a7mc). 

I'm actually quite surprised that the store would actually have a Mac Pro with a given configuration that you were looking for, I guess you just bought a "base" model and will do any customization on your own?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> In their defence, I wonder how many Mac converts walk in to the store daily, asking for a Mac Pro when they mean a Macbook Pro? I could see it happening quite often.


every day. numerous times. even after being corrected.


----------



## turbomac (Mar 31, 2010)

Here in Kitchener....we don't have an apple store....we just have carbon computing. Been there once to try and support my local apple retailers.  and I'll never go there again. The people there don't know anything, bad service, and the worst....it took like 15-20 mins before someone came over to say "hello, can I help you"....and there was only 3 people in the store including myself. I came in for a dvi-hdmi adapter....and they were like.....huh, what's that? I like....OMG, you kiddin me.
Ever since then, I just order stuff online or something like that. Same with bestbuy and futureshop....most of the workers there are so clueless sometimes.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I have always had good service at C.C in Kitchener - no complaints.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

turbomac said:


> Here in Kitchener....we don't have an apple store....we just have carbon computing. Been there once to try and support my local apple retailers.  and I'll never go there again. The people there don't know anything, bad service, and the worst....it took like 15-20 mins before someone came over to say "hello, can I help you"....and there was only 3 people in the store including myself. I came in for a dvi-hdmi adapter....and they were like.....huh, what's that? I like....OMG, you kiddin me.
> Ever since then, I just order stuff online or something like that. Same with bestbuy and futureshop....most of the workers there are so clueless sometimes.


Hey turbomac, in addition to running ehMac in my spare time, for my day job, I'm currently the Retail Manager of Carbon Computing. 

Your story concerns me but also puzzles me. I don't think I have ever seen a customer have to wait anywhere near that long in my 5+ years of managing the store. That staff are trained that if things are getting busy to grab another sales staff, be it a corporate sales rep, a service staff member, or even someone from inventory. 

Our staff do know a lot, we only hire people who have good Mac experience. Many staff members have a speciality in one area of the Mac like digital photography, or video editing or audio recording. If a staff member doesn't know the answer, they are trained to not guess at the answer, but to ask for help or use resources to find the answer. The staff have to maintain the highest level of Apple's online training courses in order to be employed by Carbon, and we regularly have vendors in to give product demonstrations and training. The staff also own and use tons of the products that we sell. 

It's strange that you had that experience as everyone in the store for sure knows what a dvi to hdmi cable is, and its one of our more popular selling cables that we try to regularly keep in stock. 

Regardless, I'm sorry to hear of your bad experience. If you still need the cable or any similar cable, please send me a PM, and I'll make sure we have it and offer a discount to make up for your hassle. I'll also speak to the entire retail staff about this incident, to make sure something like that doesn't happen again.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the comments and ideas folks. I suppose calling Apple HQ to tell them about my experience is probably a good idea.



eggman said:


> Let us know how the billing on your MP works out. (I've always found that the price of the refurbs was better for me on those then the discount - but sometimes you want what you want when you want it!


Yup... I was going to get refurb, but wouldn't you know it, they didn't have any "Westmere" Mac Pros! I needed a replacement computer ASAP for a contract I'm working on with a tight deadline.



screature said:


> I'm actually quite surprised that the store would actually have a Mac Pro with a given configuration that you were looking for, I guess you just bought a "base" model and will do any customization on your own?


It was just a plain 8-core model. I already have 8TB of hard drives to put in it, and the ram can be added later. I love the inside of the Mac Pro... So cool and easy to do anything.



turbomac said:


> Here in Kitchener....we don't have an apple store....we just have carbon computing. Been there once to try and support my local apple retailers.  and I'll never go there again.


Carbon Computing here in Ottawa is actually quite good. I've been there a few times and they are friendly and knowledgeable. I would have bought there without hesitation if I was able to use the student discount.

A7


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

a7mc said:


> Carbon Computing here in Ottawa is actually quite good. I've been there a few times and they are friendly and knowledgeable. I would have bought there without hesitation if I was able to use the student discount.


Not sure which school you go to, but just FYI, Carbon Ottawa is Education authorized for Carleton University.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Limit77 said:


> On top of calling Apple, send Steve an email as well. [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


No doubt there were mistakes made, but in all fairness, don't think this is an issue that merits emailing the CEO of Apple _quite yet_. I'd give the store a chance to correct the mistake first. 

In all fairness to all retail stores, its never a bad idea to ask to (calmly) speak to a manager to correct a satiation before escalating. The retail business is not like it used to be... Unfortunately, the reality is most businesses experience fairly frequent retail turn-over and are always in a state of hiring and training new sales staff. It's not an excuse for bad service, and most managers, given the opportunity, will do what they can to correct a bad shopping experience.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I have always been given a choice of email, paper receipt or both. I always choose both.

Clearly you ended up with someone very green. Given what retail pays, I'd think it's not easy for dealers or Apple to find the ideal combination of retail skill and Mac knowledge. There are probably many tradeoffs in their decision making and sometimes we have to deal with that.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I think this speaks volumes about how apple is viewing the pro market going forward.


----------



## turbomac (Mar 31, 2010)

ehMax said:


> Hey turbomac, in addition to running ehMac in my spare time, for my day job, I'm currently the Retail Manager of Carbon Computing.
> 
> Your story concerns me but also puzzles me. I don't think I have ever seen a customer have to wait anywhere near that long in my 5+ years of managing the store. That staff are trained that if things are getting busy to grab another sales staff, be it a corporate sales rep, a service staff member, or even someone from inventory.
> 
> ...


I did eventually purchase the cable from your store....cause I called ahead of time, and one of the employees said the store had one left. 

But, when I first came in....(nicely layed out store...very clean as well)....everyone just looked at me....no one bothered to say hi....I even made eye contact with the person at the counter right when I came in....they didn't bother to even....you know....nodge their head or something. I walked around for like i dunno....10 mins or so....I looked at some of the macbooks that were on display, tried looking for the cable myself to see if it was on one of the shelves or hangin somewhere. But couldn't find it. 

After another 5-10 mins of wandering around....I'm like....um, should I just leave??? So I went to the gentleman at the counter and asked him....he didn't know what I was talking about, and from his tone of voice, he seemed like he didn't want to help me....I had to explain the cable to him, then he went away and came back, and then he started explaining the cable back to me....and I'm like....OK. So, in the end after 30 mins of talking....we figured out the cable and yes....there was only 1 left, just as I called earlier about. 

This was my very first time going into the store ok. My first impression was like "wow"...nicely layed out store. But after wandering around....and the store didn't seem all that busy that day....and no one came to even ask me if I needed help....I'm like....am I a ghost here? Does anyone not see me?

First impressions make a big impact....atleast for me it does. This was like I dunno....2-3 years ago that I came into the store. Ever since then, I've been scared to come into that store. And Ive purchased 2 used macbook pros and 1 macpro. Wanted to buy new, but I didn't want to buy from futursehop/bestbuy either so I got used ones....but if it wasn't for this incident....I would of bought new.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> every day. numerous times. even after being corrected.


+100.

But nonetheless; the OP stated a Mac Pro tower several times and still the associate, apparently, didn't seem to catch on. That seems pretty bad in my opinion. Is it really that difficult to believe that a customer does, in fact, want the most expensive Mac currently available that isn't a portable?


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

I have helped many friends and family with applying corporate / education discounts at the Apple store. For some reason the in store discount always comes out as less. I always have to go to the online corporate site and show them the real price. It is necessary to view the actual invoice onscreen first and have a final bill pre-calculated before you go. FWIF Futureshop will match the corporate / edu. discounts if you show them the website.

Unlike the edu. discount, people who work for companies who sponsor the corporate discount program (ie. Fed-Ex, ADP, Deloitte, IBM) are officially allowed to use their privileges for friends and family. Definitely a bonus if you can find someone, especially if your forking out for a Mac Pro of any screen size (he-he-he).


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

i-rui said:


> I think this speaks volumes about how apple is viewing the pro market going forward.


No, I think it speaks volumes about the calibre of people you (mostly) get when you're hiring from the "Retail Job Seekers" pool, and at minimum wage (or not much above, I'd surmise).



Glipt said:


> I have helped many friends and family with applying corporate / education discounts at the Apple store. For some reason the in store discount always comes out as less. I always have to go to the online corporate site and show them the real price. It is necessary to view the actual invoice onscreen first and have a final bill pre-calculated before you go. FWIF Futureshop will match the corporate / edu. discounts if you show them the website.


Weird, I've never been able to get FS or BB to match the EDU or EPP discount. I've heard stories, but I've always personally been turned down.

When in the Apple Store, the employees should always check the "Blue Book". I bought a couple of Apple things over the holidays, and I'm lucky enough to be a part-time teacher, and freelancer for a company with an EPP discount, so I can see which is cheapest and go with that.

Every time the employee went and checked the "Blue book", and prices were virtually identical to online ('cept for one time when I got AppleCare for $20 cheaper than it said online!).

So if you're getting a discount at the Apple Store - make sure you know how much it *should* be, and make sure the employee checks the blue book.

OP, I totally sympathize with you, but I've always been told how much I get "off" the retail price when the clerks ring up my transaction at the store - and if it's not right, I get them to correct it then and there. 

Also, you can always ask to see the device - if you were paying by credit card, you had to hold it to "sign" regardless, so you could have asked to see the price before you signed.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I've always had excellent service in the Ottawa Carbon Computing store. 
Very helpful staff, often with money-saving and/or helpful hardware and software advice.

I've also taken advantage of Carbon's informative, free seminars, and met Apple reps there. (free treats and juice, too!  )

But, I know that not every retail experience can be perfect.

Sorry to hear you had a poor experience, there, turbomac. I can assure you that this is not typical at Carbon (not in Ottawa, at least).



ehMax said:


> ... In all fairness to all retail stores, its never a bad idea to ask to (calmly) speak to a manager to correct a satiation ...


I never try to correct my satiations.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> No, I think it speaks volumes about the calibre of people you (mostly) get when you're hiring from the "Retail Job Seekers" pool, and at minimum wage (or not much above, I'd surmise).


no, i stand by my statement. If apple really cared about the Pro market they'd TRAIN their sales staff to be knowledgeable about their products in that market.

Obviously they don't sell that many mac pros, so i guess the stores don't see it as that much of an issue, but the writing is on the wall. Apple's focus is on the consumer market, and this is vastly different then 15 years ago when it was on the pro market.

Apple is reaping the rewards from the consumer market (fair enough), but it's foolish to pretend they still care "as much" as they did in the past about the Pro market. They'll take the money- for sure, but their goals moving forward are obvious.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I am too unhappy with the Rideau Apple store. Too many "kids" knowing nothing about Apple products. I went there to buy a MacBook Pro 15" and I got no help. So I went to BestBuy and just ask a sales person what I want and at lease he was much nicer then Rideau. They need to get there stuff together!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Not sure which school you go to, but just FYI, Carbon Ottawa is Education authorized for Carleton University.


That's great to know. It wasn't for Carleton actually, but I do know people who go there, so I'll be sure to let them know. I actually graduated a two years ago from OCAD, but because I'm a TA, they keep renewing my student card. On a close to $4000 purchase, I'll take all the help I can get. 

A7


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the moral of the story is that it's hard to find good help these days (especially at a cheap price). I have had very similar experiences in Apple stores and I just politely said thanks, I'm good ... and walked over to someone else to get assistance (and it worked pretty much every time).

I just had a very similar experience yesterday with a pushy, yet un-knowledgable salesperson in a home theatre specialty shop while looking for a screen. Super annoying ... I did a ton of research, found the place that had the screen I wanted in stock, phoned ahead (twice in fact) to arrange to come pick it up ... and turns out they didn't actually have the screen I wanted AND the place was not even a retail outlet .. was a mostly empty set of units in an industrial strip mall. They had one area with a handful of shelves and a very very slim amount of stuff on them (it wasn't setup like a store but a store room). The pushy sales guy spent almost 20 minutes trying to get their newly installed automation system to work so he could show me their projectors (I wasn't even interested in a projector but for fun I let him run with it just to see how long it would take him to make them work LOL). He kept running back out of the "showroom" to talk to the guy that I had actually dealt with, who was too busy to come and assist me personally (I could hear him on the phone). The push sales guy, after trying to upsell me on a bunch of other screens that they didn't have in stock and that i wasn't interested in finally promised to get me a good price on the screen I wanted and would email me a quote right away. 24 hours later I got a quote for MORE than they had originally quoted me over the phone on the thing in the first place and said it would take a "few weeks" to get it in. It's hard to get good help all over it seems ...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

When I go to the Sherway Apple store I always bee-line it for the older pot bellied guy...you just know he's some semi-retired Mac fanatic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

kps said:


> When I go to the Sherway Apple store I always bee-line it for the older pot bellied guy...you just know he's some semi-retired Mac fanatic.


:clap: So true!

I also show them my tattoo (my avatar picture) which usually gets me good results LOL


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kps said:


> When I go to the Sherway Apple store I always bee-line it for the older pot bellied guy...you just know he's some semi-retired Mac fanatic.


:lmao: :clap:


----------



## Zen44 (Oct 25, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> Your point is well taken, but let's face it--tower computers are a dying breed. Everyone wants to be mobile these days. Still, would a call to Apple.ca help with respect to these less-than-knowledgeable staff?


I agree with you--towers aren't as popular, but still it's no reason for Apple Store staff to be clueless about its products. After all, I'm sure they've had quite a bit of training about the products.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Zen44 said:


> I agree with you--towers aren't as popular, but still it's no reason for Apple Store staff to be clueless about its products. After all, I'm sure they've had quite a bit of training about the products.


You'd be surprised in regards to the "quite a bit of training" department. My ex worked (for a short time) at an Apple store. A LOT of people work for a short time at an Apple store. Really nice girl, but she had troubles using a mouse some days, let alone selling computers. That said I think she was still there for several months and in the end she decided to quit because she didn't like it -- she wasn't let go.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> Apple stores target consumers, because that's what malls are filled with- plain and simple


this^^. 

the apple store is for tourists and n00bs. if you want a "real" computer go to a "real" computer store.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought my mac from Carbon in Ottawa. The only issue I had was they said it would take a couple days to come in and it ended up taking a couple weeks. Not their fault but there's almost nothing worse then anxiously waiting for something that doesn't come when you're told it will. I haven't bought anything there since mainly because every time I go whatever I wan't isn't in stock and they refer me to the apple store if I don't want to wait. But since it is a lot easier for me to go there then downtown I keep going back there first.

That would really annoy me to not get a receipt when buying a computer. And also for them not knowing what it is. What I don't like about buying stuff at the apple store is every time I have to wait for one person to get what I want, then another person to buy it from. And part of the waiting to pay is because the people behind the counter keep wandering off to help people in the store.


----------



## Zen44 (Oct 25, 2010)

mguertin said:


> You'd be surprised in regards to the "quite a bit of training" department. My ex worked (for a short time) at an Apple store. A LOT of people work for a short time at an Apple store. Really nice girl, but she had troubles using a mouse some days, let alone selling computers. That said I think she was still there for several months and in the end she decided to quit because she didn't like it -- she wasn't let go.


Wow, this is news to me. The Apple Store gives me the impression that it's a fairly good workplace, considering it's retail. Do you know why there's such a huge turnover with employees?

I'm surprised to know that someone with very little computer experience would be doing in a computer store. It also explains the reasons behind some bad information I got from my visits at the Ottawa Apple Store.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Zen44 said:


> Wow, this is news to me. The Apple Store gives me the impression that it's a fairly good workplace, considering it's retail. Do you know why there's such a huge turnover with employees?
> 
> I'm surprised to know that someone with very little computer experience would be doing in a computer store. It also explains the reasons behind some bad information I got from my visits at the Ottawa Apple Store.


From what I gathered from my ex it's just another "mall store" ... lots of the people there end up there because they worked in other stores in the mall and were tired of selling clothes or whatever and decided that they'd try selling computers instead. The pay scale is about the same too. Their biggest requirement was retail experience (as opposed to computer experience). At least the floor sales positions are like that, I imagine they have stricter requirements for other positions, like the Genius bar -- at least those guys seem to have a clue, or at least the ones I've had to deal with over the last few years anyway.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

i-rui said:


> no, i stand by my statement. If apple really cared about the Pro market they'd TRAIN their sales staff to be knowledgeable about their products in that market.


The one thing I would throw in is how many Pros are buying from the Apple retail store, versus customizing their Mac Pro online? I think the only customizing they can do in store is RAM upgrades (feel free to correct me). That being said, though, it shouldn't be too much to expect for the person to know what a Mac Pro is. Though I wouldn't be surprised if they double checked that was what the person was looking for. But I still can't imagine they sell too many Mac Pros in store, regardless of training or caring.

But yes, sadly, I'd like to see Apple step up their retail hiring practices. I hang out in the Sherway store a lot, as I work part-time at another store in the mall, and will often hear people being given incorrect info. My favourite was someone saying iPhone plans were around $100/month.


----------



## zipzot (Jan 29, 2008)

I avoid the Apple Store for purchases like that....online is the way to go, particularly if you want choose options which I assume you did for a Pro Tower purchase (which will be factory configured and shipped to you anyhow). I get a discount through my employer and I recently bought a suped up MacBookPro online without issue - discount applied properly.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

zipzot said:


> I avoid the Apple Store for purchases like that....*online is the way to go*, particularly if you want choose options which I assume you did for a Pro Tower purchase (which will be factory configured and shipped to you anyhow). I get a discount through my employer and I recently bought a suped up MacBookPro online without issue - discount applied properly.


+1... for me at least.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

zipzot said:


> I avoid the Apple Store for purchases like that....online is the way to go, particularly if you want choose options which I assume you did for a Pro Tower purchase (which will be factory configured and shipped to you anyhow). I get a discount through my employer and I recently bought a suped up MacBookPro online without issue - discount applied properly.


That's all fine and dandy when you have all the time in the world. But when your main work computer goes belly up and you have a $10000 contract in the balance, sometimes you just can't afford to wait the 3-5 days for shipping.

Besides, I would suggest that anyone doing upgrades directly from Apple are wasting a LOT of money. Upgrades to the Mac Pro could not possibly be easier, and the parts are FAR cheaper (as in, often less than half the price) elsewhere.

A7


----------



## zipzot (Jan 29, 2008)

Understand that point for a Pro tower for swapping ram, graphics and HDDs. Different story for a laptop when you want to put a 512 GB SSD in it. Cracking the chassis to DiY voids the warranty. (At the time couldn't even find a 512GB SSD anywhere else anyhow)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

zipzot said:


> Understand that point for a Pro tower for swapping ram, graphics and HDDs. Different story for a laptop when you want to put a 512 GB SSD in it. Cracking the chassis to DiY voids the warranty. (At the time couldn't even find a 512GB SSD anywhere else anyhow)


This was true in the past (and only if you broke something on the way in/out). But the current model Unibody MB/MBPros have user-replaceable hard drives. It's 10 screws on the bottom to take the plate off and the HDD is right there:










You're right that if you put in your own SSD, Apple won't warranty it, which is a good reason to keep the original drive around in case of a problem.


----------

